# All BMWs to come with satellite navigation as standard in the UK



## Kafkaesque328 (Mar 8, 2014)

Seems like 'standard' will just equate to a higher base price. BMW will never give anything away.


----------



## DantonIzzo (Sep 1, 2014)

This sentence is just laughable: "BMW has a long led the way in terms of standard specification...." BMW is many things, but standard specification-leading it is not.


----------

